# Not Ground ,MAYBE COLLECTING POCKET LINT IS MORE YOUR SPEED.



## Steve/sewell (Feb 22, 2011)

I like what this user says probably from being continually questioned about his obviously ground blob top.MAYBE COLLECTING POCKET LINT IS MORE YOUR SPEED.That is about as well spoken a line if I ever heard one.I believe him now its obviously not ground or were all Pocket lint collectors.I sure dont want to be one of those(pocket lint collectors) they are about as low as you can get in the societal chain.Thanks for pointing out to all of us drgb333 we are lint collectors to think otherwise.You made a believer out of me I was a fool to think otherwise.Oh here is the link...................................Its ashamed as it is a pretty bottle.
 http://cgi.ebay.com/Cobalt-Blue-Blount-Springs-Ala-Blob-Soda-MINT-/230586661152?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b0093920


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 22, 2011)

[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 22, 2011)

Well now that I know that there's only one thing to do. I need to stop throwing out my pocket lint. I had no idea it was so collectible.[]


----------



## epackage (Feb 22, 2011)

This is the correct top after looking at this pic on Reggies site... 

 http://www.antiquebottles.com/soda/fame.html


----------



## epackage (Feb 22, 2011)

and this from 2005 Southeast bottle show, and every other pic if you google "BLOUNT SPRINGS".....






 Blount Springs
 The cobalt blue BLOUNT SPRINGS / NATURAL / SULFUR WATER bottle at the right is the pint size that was given away during the raffle at the July 2005 swap meet in Burlington. Note that all Blount Springs bottle have a smooth (not ground) flat top, which is not damage but part of the original manufacturing process. 
 The following article on Blount Springs was contributed by Bill Baab. Thanks, Bill, for all your great articles and contributions to the hobby. 

 About 25 years ago, advertisements began appearing in bottle magazines selling "cobalt Michigan sodas" embossed Blount Springs Natural Sulphur Water. Another seller said the bottle was from Pennsylvania. As most collectors now know, Blount Springs is located in north central Alabama. 

 J.H. Harris and J. Perrine bought the land and named it "Blount" (pronounced blunt) for the county and "Springs" for the natural springs that flowed freely. During the early 19th century, doctors gave much credibility to the healing properties of the minerals contained in the natural springs. Harris and Perrine cleaned up the springs, built several cottages and advertised it as "the most comfortable and pleasant resort to all those who may visit it in pursuit of either health or amusement." 

 Blount Springs became known as "Alabamaâ€™s Fountain of Youth." Legend has it that young Davy Crockett, while traveling through the state in the 1830s, "took ill" and visited Blount Springs to rest in the cool country air and drink the springâ€™s healing waters before moving on. 

 In 1899, A.W. and E.L. Smith of Avondale, Ala., and E.P. Riggs of Birmingham petitioned the Blount County probate judge to incorporate the "Blount Springs Development Company." Among other things, the petition called for the right "to buy, own, sell, lease or rent real estate. To build, own, operate, sell or lease hotels, sanitariums, bath-houses, laundrys, livery-stables, electric lights or power plants, water works and other necessary or desirable things to develop and operate a pleasure or health resort or sanitarium. To bottle and sell mineral waters, to charge and collect fees for privileges of springs and springs grounds." 

 Unfortunately, there are no records in the Blount Springs archives indicating where the cobalt quart and pint bottles were made. More than likely they came from glass factories in New York, New Jersey or Pennsylvania. The author owned a pint and dug a quart bottle in Augusta years ago. He contacted Blount County historian Warren Weaver and learned the springsâ€™ museum did not own a whole bottle, just shards. So in exchange for the articles of incorporation and other historic data, the pint bottle was mailed to Weaver.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 22, 2011)

How about its the same bottle being sold over and over again or how bout someone ground two or three of them.That top is to broad and flat when you raised it to a sip a good portion of it would run all outside down your face.While it might be rare its been altered slightly.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 22, 2011)

It is still a great bottle,but even ,Reggie also said this.........This bottle was distributed by Blount Springs Hotel - more info on the hotel can be found in the 1960 book "Historic Alabama Hotels and Resorts" pages 58-69. 
 At first I thought the strange-shaped lip may have been the result of grinding down the lip to hide a chip in the top of the blob lip, but further research has shown the lips came this way on these bottles and   (some grinding may have occurred during manufacturing of the bottle).   Another example of this bottle is pictured on page 186 and 219 in "The Illustrated Price Guide of Antique Bottles" by Carlo Sellari - that picture shows the same lip shape. 
 History/info about bottle courtesy of Mitch Brown, Email: MBrown1501@aol.com

 So it looks like even Reggie is not 100 percent sure about the process this bottle was made with..Either way it makes for a good discussion


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 22, 2011)

One more little comparison.Does anyone here at the forum own one of these that could take a close-up of the lip or lips if he owned more then one. 
 Ill say it again it is a nice bottle ,I just liked the lint comment............... and it still looks ground to me.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 22, 2011)

Most Soda Collectors know the deal with these. Never cared for that odd lip treatment.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 22, 2011)

Good info Rich,maybe someone cut their lip on the first batch and almost owned the Blount Springs hotel afterwards....or had it named after them and this is the reason they have the flat lip.Who knows it is odd looking.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 22, 2011)

Perhaps it was shaped with an obscure patent lipping tool that didn't catch on.. I've got a few lips in my collection that make wonder what they were thinking.. any rate, if anyone needs me, I'll be over on the pocket lint forum answering some tough questions.. []


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 22, 2011)

Nothing sucks more than that moment during an argument when you realize you are wrong. []


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 22, 2011)

Going back and reading it again is no less sucky..!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh well, I'm still saving my pocket lint and keeping belly button lint as well but separate. You never know.


----------



## rockbot (Feb 23, 2011)

Its great for starting fires in an emergency.[]



> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Oh well, I'm still saving my pocket lint and keeping belly button lint as well but separate. You never know.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Feb 23, 2011)

EVERYBODY can learn something new every day..[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 25, 2011)

It surprises me that if it's the proper lip and so few are known that it's still there for $165.
 I'm still not commenting on the lip, I'll be Schultz on this one.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I see them fairly regularly. Not hard to find by any means.


----------

